# but moustress was right about...



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

...genetic changes when you breed to alter the appearance within a line through generations of mousies, i.e. from yellow to red. There are modifiers for every different shade in any color type, one chooses the modifier by choosing the mousie with the closer shade of that color for your next litter, and on, and on....


----------

